# Steering wheel controls not working



## mfinkler (Jun 12, 2010)

2008 Sentra. Yesterday the airbag light began flashing and I noticed none of the steering wheel controls work (radio, cruise etc.) Is there a fuse for all of this? Wife said before it started flashing she thought she heard a popping sound in steering wheel during a turn. Could some sort of harness broke? I found the airbag fuse and pulled it and when I did the light quit flashing and just stayed on so I guess that fuse is ok?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes, it sounds plausible that some wiring harness got disconnected. If you decide to check the steering wheel yourself, make sure you disconnect the battery first and be careful with the air bag.


----------

